# recupero dei lavoratori



## Tchoubi

Cerco un modo di dire "recupero dei lavoratori" in francese.
Contesto: misure adottate per ridurre il numero di esuberi in un azienda, fra cui: riqualificazione professionale, recupero e ricollocazione dei lavoratori. 
Valorisation des travailleurs ? 
Non capisco se significa darli un'altro posto nell'azienda o aiutare a la loro qualificazione per trovare un'altro impiego (ma questo sarebbe "riqualificazione" immagino...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tchoubi.
Remise à niveau et réinsertion des travailleurs (?).


----------



## Tchoubi

Grazie matoupaschat. 
Quindi secondo te, si tratta più di qualificazione/formazione che di cambiamento di posto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Je crois qu'on fait la distinction entre _riqualificare_, donner une nouvelle qualification, un nouveau métier et _recupero_, remise à niveau des connaissances professionnelles du travailleur avant de le réinsérer dans son ancien poste.


----------



## Tchoubi

Je comprends la nuance, merci !


----------

